# New Electrical Power Reference Manual from PPI



## cableguy

Mine has supposedly shipped, so I should be seeing it this week. This is their 'new' reference manual for the Electrical Power exam (now I guess it's called the EPRM).

I haven't found the EERM overly useful thus far in my studies. Maybe brought forth answers for a couple of questions, but overall not a whole lot.

I've found the Grainger and Stevenson book as very important, my Power Machines book from college (by P.C. Sen) important, the materials from a Transmission &amp; Distribution Design course I took (from U of Colorado) very important, some decent hits in the Chelapati Volume 1, of course the NEC 2008, but just a little poking around in the EERM. Haven't used the EERM Index at all.

I've gone through the NCEES Power sample exam twice now, it's time to put that away. I'm going to start going through the Camara problems book, I guess. I know I still need work on Per Unit stuff, and some of the more complex 3 phase stuff.


----------



## cdcengineer

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the EPRM just a new name for EERM?

Either way, Camara's reference isn't the best tool. The sample exam and questions can be somewhat helpful..

Sounds like you're on the right track overall though. Per Unit in Grainger's book is pretty good. There is also a book by Goetze (Intro to Elec Power Systems) that I thought was pretty helpful.

Good luck


----------



## Angstrom

cdcengineer said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the EPRM just a new name for EERM?
> Either way, Camara's reference isn't the best tool. The sample exam and questions can be somewhat helpful..
> 
> Sounds like you're on the right track overall though. Per Unit in Grainger's book is pretty good. There is also a book by Goetze (Intro to Elec Power Systems) that I thought was pretty helpful.
> 
> Good luck


The EERM is being replaced by three new references: the EPRM (Power), the ELRM (Electrical and Electronics), and the ECRM (Computer). I guess there were complaints that the EERM was trying to do too much by covering all three exams, so it is being replaced by these three texts.

The most complaints about the EERM seemed to come from the power folks. I took (and passed) the Electrical and Electronics test, and I actually thought the EERM was pretty good for that exam. By no means could it be the only reference (as I've said elsewhere, I thought its treatment of antennas was lackluster), but overall I thought it was a useful reference. Although I didn't take the computer exam, I can't imagine that the EERM was sufficient for that exam, but its treatment of digital logic and flip-flops was pretty thorough.

So anyway, hopefully people taking the three exams will be better-served by the three new texts. I did find the EERM to be good for the electrical and electronics exam, though, so I don't regret my purchase.


----------



## only ero's

> The most complaints about the EERM seemed to come from the power folks. I took (and passed) the Electrical and Electronics test, and I actually thought the EERM was pretty good for that exam.


I agree. I took the test once and passed. I had a lot of references prior to the test, but only took a few to the test. I the the EERM was very useful, as long as you could find your way through it.


----------



## cableguy

Well, I've got the EPRM and the 'new' Problems manuals here now. Since the PPI Passing Zone stuff starts tomorrow, I spent this evening going through the new manual to see what the differences between EERM 8.0 and EPRM are.

The answer?

Some. Not a lot, but some.

Based on the NCEES practice exam, you could probably throw out the first 1/3 of the book (ha). Mathematics refresher course.

Aside from some moving around of figures and tables, the first real difference I found was in Chapter 34 (Three Phase Electricity &amp; Power), with a Notations Convention section. Other than that, the content was the same.

Chapter 39 - Power Systems Analysis - was new. Gave a brief overview and summarized formulas needed for 3 phase system analysis. Maybe helpful for doing delta-Y conversions, and keeping those pesky square roots of 3 in check.

Ch 40 - Protection &amp; Safety - was new. System relaying and protection. Looks OK, but the ANSI relay identification chart is inadequate. Heck, he didn't even include all-important #79 on there.

Ch 41 - Rotating DC machines - was nicely expanded. New material in there. Didn't get a chance to read much, but it looked good.

Ch 42, Rotating AC - also expanded, not quite as much as DC, but some work was done.

Ch 49 on illumination was expanded. It would probably cover the NCEES practice exam question on illumination now.

Ch 50 - Power System Management - was new, but very short. Mention of SCADA, and that SCADA systems use the Modbus protocol. Stated like it's a fact. LOL. I'm a SCADA engineer, that's my job. Heck no we don't use Modbus, and no utility in their right mind would use Modbus for their main SCADA system protocol. Modbus is an industrial protocol, and good for localized networks (like inside a substation itself - maybe!). We use DNP 3.0 in our systems. Red X on that part. 

Ch 51 - Measurement and Instrumentation - expanded, but I didn't see the expansion as overly useful.

Didn't see any differences in the NEC, NESC, etc sections.

Is it worth the money if you already have the 8.0? Heck no, go buy a used Grainger &amp; Stevenson book instead (got my hardback G&amp;S for around $80 on Amazon).

It's better for the power guys than the 8.0 is, I'll say that... but don't think you're missing much content if you don't have it. I'll follow up with the problems book later.


----------



## cdcengineer

cableguy said:


> Well, I've got the EPRM and the 'new' Problems manuals here now. Since the PPI Passing Zone stuff starts tomorrow, I spent this evening going through the new manual to see what the differences between EERM 8.0 and EPRM are.
> The answer?
> 
> Some. Not a lot, but some.
> 
> Based on the NCEES practice exam, you could probably throw out the first 1/3 of the book (ha). Mathematics refresher course.
> 
> Aside from some moving around of figures and tables, the first real difference I found was in Chapter 34 (Three Phase Electricity &amp; Power), with a Notations Convention section. Other than that, the content was the same.
> 
> Chapter 39 - Power Systems Analysis - was new. Gave a brief overview and summarized formulas needed for 3 phase system analysis. Maybe helpful for doing delta-Y conversions, and keeping those pesky square roots of 3 in check.
> 
> Ch 40 - Protection &amp; Safety - was new. System relaying and protection. Looks OK, but the ANSI relay identification chart is inadequate. Heck, he didn't even include all-important #79 on there.
> 
> Ch 41 - Rotating DC machines - was nicely expanded. New material in there. Didn't get a chance to read much, but it looked good.
> 
> Ch 42, Rotating AC - also expanded, not quite as much as DC, but some work was done.
> 
> Ch 49 on illumination was expanded. It would probably cover the NCEES practice exam question on illumination now.
> 
> Ch 50 - Power System Management - was new, but very short. Mention of SCADA, and that SCADA systems use the Modbus protocol. Stated like it's a fact. LOL. I'm a SCADA engineer, that's my job. Heck no we don't use Modbus, and no utility in their right mind would use Modbus for their main SCADA system protocol. Modbus is an industrial protocol, and good for localized networks (like inside a substation itself - maybe!). We use DNP 3.0 in our systems. Red X on that part.
> 
> Ch 51 - Measurement and Instrumentation - expanded, but I didn't see the expansion as overly useful.
> 
> Didn't see any differences in the NEC, NESC, etc sections.
> 
> Is it worth the money if you already have the 8.0? Heck no, go buy a used Grainger &amp; Stevenson book instead (got my hardback G&amp;S for around $80 on Amazon).
> 
> It's better for the power guys than the 8.0 is, I'll say that... but don't think you're missing much content if you don't have it. I'll follow up with the problems book later.


Thanks for the update. This could be very useful for people considering dropping the cash. It's good to see they've finally improved the content. The old reference was the same for years as I compared my 2009 edition to a version 5 - 7 years older..

NEC, NEC, NEC - know it well and it'll pay dividends during the exam.

Good Luck


----------



## nuclear bus

cableguy said:


> Well, I've got the EPRM and the 'new' Problems manuals here now. Since the PPI Passing Zone stuff starts tomorrow, I spent this evening going through the new manual to see what the differences between EERM 8.0 and EPRM are.


Thanks for posting this. I have been trying to decide if it was worth the $200 if a person already had EERM Rev 8. Doesn't sound like it is. But if your thoughts change please let us know. Thanks again.


----------



## cableguy

I have been studying with it and doing the PPI Passing Zone thing. I'm doing my own 'custom schedule' with the zone, so I'm jumping around a bit from their planned schedule (I'm going to finish the important sections before I start the Testmasters class on September 10).

I still feel pretty much the same way. If you already have 8.0, I wouldn't spend the $200 and get the new book. You'd be much better off getting the Grainger &amp; Stevenson Power Systems Analysis book for $80 used on Amazon. There's so much good juju in that book. If you look hard enough online, you can also stumble across the pdf solutions manual for Power Systems Analysis as well. Or spend $95 and get the Chelapati review manual from Irvine Institute (I have that as well). It's got some good info in it. Or spend $175 and get both PSA and Chelapati instead of the $200 EPRM. MUCH better option there. 

If you have neither 8.0 nor EPRM at this point, I'd get the EPRM if you're going for electrical power. It does have some good information in there, better than 8.0.


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer

An engineer before me had the EERM 7th edition that he gave me to review for the PE Power Exam this October.

I've since ordered the EPRM online for the $200. I figured if work is buying it then it may be a good idea to update my library of reference material.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## BamaBino

cableguy said:


> You'd be much better off getting the Grainger &amp; Stevenson Power Systems Analysis book for $80 used on Amazon. There's so much good juju in that book. If you look hard enough online, you can also stumble across the pdf solutions manual for Power Systems Analysis as well.


Could you (or any one) point me in the right direction to find the pdf solutions manual for Stevenson's Power Systems Analysis?

THanks


----------



## knight1fox3

BamaBino said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be much better off getting the Grainger &amp; Stevenson Power Systems Analysis book for $80 used on Amazon. There's so much good juju in that book. If you look hard enough online, you can also stumble across the pdf solutions manual for Power Systems Analysis as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you (or any one) point me in the right direction to find the pdf solutions manual for Stevenson's Power Systems Analysis?
> 
> THanks
Click to expand...

Just a quick search on the net yielded this link. The file is legit and there are 16 PDF files contained in the RAR file. They seem to be valid solutions and even have some corrections and emails to the publisher with specific questions. So looks like a fair amount of time went into this. I have not had a chance to compare to the latest edition of the Grainger book to see if the solutions exactly match the problems. They may be for an earlier edition.


----------



## BamaBino

knight1fox3 said:


> Just a quick search on the net yielded this link. The file is legit and there are 16 PDF files contained in the RAR file. They seem to be valid solutions and even have some corrections and emails to the publisher with specific questions. So looks like a fair amount of time went into this. I have not had a chance to compare to the latest edition of the Grainger book to see if the solutions exactly match the problems. They may be for an earlier edition.


Thanks a lot for that link!

This website is great!

I have the Third Edition (1975) of the book.

The solution manual is obliviously for a newer version. I wonder if it the 4th Edition (1982)?

This solutions manual has worked problems the same as the 3rd Edition for Chapters 2, 3, 4, 5, 12, &amp; 13.

I'm still in need of solutions/or just correct answers for the problems in chapters 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, &amp; 14 of the 3rd Edition.

While looking with the Solutions Manual it is apparent that the PE test would not have questions from Chapters 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, &amp; 15 of whatever edition of the book that Solution Manuals matches up with. That statement is based on working problems in the NCEES 2009 Power Sample Test.

Does anyone know what Edition of the book that the Solution Manual matches up with?

Thanks.


----------



## cableguy

BamaBino said:


> Does anyone know what Edition of the book that the Solution Manual matches up with?
> Thanks.


I have the 1994 version of Grainger &amp; Stevenson PSA, and it matches perfectly with my book.


----------



## DK PE

BamaBino said:


> I have the Third Edition (1975) of the book. The solution manual is obliviously for a newer version. I wonder if it the 4th Edition (1982)?
> 
> Does anyone know what Edition of the book that the Solution Manual matches up with?
> 
> Thanks.


I think we're comparing two different books, guys. _Elements of Power System Analysis _ by Stevenson last two editions were in 1975 and 1982. _Power System Analysis_ by Grainger and Stevenson was written after the passing of Professor Stevenson and is a 1994 copyright. All these books have a lot of problems in common but the chapters are laid out differently. The later edition by Grainger has a lot more math and matrix manipulation in its extra 350 pages. It also has a couple good additions such as a generator capability diagram. Just my $0.02 worth, but if you really know the orginal Stevenson text such that you can turn to any problem and know how to solve, I think you're in pretty good shape for those subjects. Unfortunately, I bet if the solutions aren't in the solutions to the 1994 text, they will be tough to find.

I guess if I was studying for the exam and only had a copy of the 1975 version, I'd try to get a copy of Grainger (1992) from a technical library just to look through to see if I was missing anything.


----------

